
Finally, a Moscow Metro Map that deson't look like a Soviet relic - tomh
http://www.fastcompany.com/1660583/finally-a-subway-map-for-moscow-that-doesnt-look-like-a-soviet-relic
======
aw3c2
Call me traditionalist but I quite like
<http://www.wtr.ru/moscow/eng/metro/metro.html>

The columns make it much faster to scan over station names. And its got local
character while the other just looks like any other western metropolian map.
The new one looks tentacly somehow. The "connectors" on the old one are great.

Oh, it's just an Artsy Lebedev project...

~~~
asdflkj
A big flaw in that one is that you almost can't tell which name belongs to
which station, near the center. This could be fixed as easily as making the
names same color as the lines. Dunno why they didn't do that.

------
Terretta
Comparing the proposed map with the current map (the 2nd map in the article),
it's clear that the river provides scale and locality, allowing better
association with one's mental above ground map.

Put back the river, and the proposed one would be better. Without it, a
tremendous amount of context is lost.

~~~
fix3r
London's tube map almost lost the river recently, too, but they quickly put it
back on the map.

------
nmk
Another recently developed alternative by Ilya Birman:

<http://ilyabirman.ru/english/moscow-metro/>

And another one by Viacheslav Ilinskov:

<http://www.artdragon.ru/>

IMO, both are better as far as the aesthetics of the connecting stations is
concerned.

------
lkozma
"the studio has an excellent play by play of its design process, which seems
rather courageous in a country that doesn't exactly encourage the sharing of
information"

Now that's a quite broad generalization.

~~~
noahr
That's not a generalization at all. There is a bill before parliament there
right now that would give the Federal Security Service broad censorship
powers. And independent journalists in the country are being murdered, and the
police appear to be uninterested in solving the crimes. From the Committee to
Protect Journalists: "18 press killings have gone unsolved since 2000. Two of
the journalists killed in 2009 worked for a single newspaper, the independent
Novaya Gazeta." [http://cpj.org/reports/2010/04/cpj-2010-impunity-index-
getti...](http://cpj.org/reports/2010/04/cpj-2010-impunity-index-getting-away-
with-murder.php)

~~~
asdflkj
In Russia journalists get killed time to time (mostly by overzealous
provincial lords); in the USA they never say anything worth killing for to
begin with. They wouldn't get killed, but they would get sued and/or
marginalized, and that's enough to keep them in line. Is it really freedom if
everyone's too afraid to exercise it?

Remember that guy on TV who got fired for suggesting that 9/11 highjackers
were in fact not cowardly? Russian media, bad as they have it, would laugh at
this sort of culture.

P.S.: I speak Russian and get to see some of that Russian media in action,
unlike most of you who only hear rumors about it from your ideology syndicate
of choice. There are probably other Russian-speakers here who know more about
it than I do. I'd like to hear what they have to say.

~~~
noahr
If you think journalists in the U.S. never write anything worth killing for
then you're reading the wrong sources. You're also confusing commentary and
journalism -- opinion is not the same as uncovering the truth in situations
where people are trying to hide it from the public. What's more, you blame
"provincial lords" for the killings, but the police and government there are
not doing anything to stop them either.

~~~
asdflkj
I'm not gonna write any more about Russia, because it's probably impossible
for someone in a society based on large, reliable (if not always good)
institutions to understand a society based on a much larger number of smaller,
less stable, and less well-integrated institutions, like Russia. On top of
that, Russia's smartest and most ambitious people don't have the option of
going into some technical field or academia, because that just doesn't provide
a comfortable life. So they aim for power, and as a result the game of power
is much more complicated than e.g. in America. For anyone interested in
Russia, I suggest looking at more basic things, like what life is like for the
average Russian. Actually it's probably a good idea for approaching any
society--to try to understand culture first, and politics last.

I want to ask, though--what are the right sources?

------
cema
Another one that _does not look_ like a Soviet relic, or like anything else at
all: <http://pics.livejournal.com/mi3ch/pic/00324y15> (from
<http://mi3ch.livejournal.com/1038793.html> [ru]). Not that I would use it as
a map, exactly...

~~~
huhtenberg
Wow, really nice. Thought this will require a redesign of a carriage to match
:)

------
mortenjorck
It must be nice, having a metro system where your biggest concerns are the
spatial and typographic qualities of the map.

There are stations (perhaps entire lines) on the our very own Chicago Transit
Authority that look a lot more like a Soviet relic than that old network
diagram.

------
iskander
The old one is easier for me to read and easier to grok as a map. Is this a
case of design aesthetic winning over functionality?

------
richcollins
I'd like to see the "Soviet relics"

